# 08' Cemetery Pics



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all, been busy all weekend putting up the cemetery, etc. Here are some pics, the night time ones did not come out that great even with a tripod. We were also testing out the fog machines, a bit too windy though. Played around with flash and no flash as well. Let me know what you think.:jol:

halloween08 pictures by ScaryGodmother_2007 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/halloween08/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/halloween08/100_0134


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Really like the columns and your fcg.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin nice SG!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!:jol:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Your setup is looking really great. The columns and your tombstones turned out fantastic. The lighting gives a very creepy look.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like your mourner prop. I just might have to "borrow" that idea. Boy I really need to kick my butt to get moving.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The mourner is indeed a nice touch. I also like the friendly skellie in the flower pot.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with divaan and Roxy. Good layout, well balanced. I think that center tombstone (the one that shows between the columns) could use a little bit of accent light to bring it even with the columns and make the groundbreaker pop more; he's hard to see in the dark. Love the columns too!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice job Scary!!!!! I agree with the other members - the mourner does add a nice touch.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

divaann said:


> I really like your mourner prop. I just might have to "borrow" that idea. Boy I really need to kick my butt to get moving.


Thanks! Borrow away, but I must give credit where credit is due. I borrowed this idea from Haunted Bayou's prop challenge entry earlier this year. I could not manage to pose mine as well as she did, but I was pleased with it anyways.:jol:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Revenant said:


> I'm with divaan and Roxy. Good layout, well balanced. I think that center tombstone (the one that shows between the columns) could use a little bit of accent light to bring it even with the columns and make the groundbreaker pop more; he's hard to see in the dark. Love the columns too!


Thanks revenant! I agree about the lighting, but I have so many spotlights running off the same outlet right now, I am afraid to put anything else out there! Maybe for the big night I will have to get some sort of battery operated light to help me out there.:jol:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks fantastic, SG!! Nice job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love it, and I love the mourner prop as well!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool yard, I love the lighting, and the pillars are fantastic. I also really love the mourner.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with everyone else....wonderful work! i like the ghost in the back ground!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the whole thing ..
great mourner and skelly reaper too.
will you add a blacklight under the eaves for your spider?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lilly said:


> I like the whole thing ..
> great mourner and skelly reaper too.
> will you add a blacklight under the eaves for your spider?


Hmm, great idea Lilly! I actually have one led blacklight on the ground and bought a second one which I was also going to put down below, but now that you mention it, up top would be even better. Thanks for the suggestion!:devil:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good SGM you're way further than me!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great Scary G...Hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!:jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! It Looks really good! I haven't even gotten my stuff up yet. Stupid rain!! ARGGGG!
It's supposed to stop Fri. I really hope it does. Anyways, I really like your whole set-up!


----------

